# Taxes



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

I've got a problem, uber sent a 1099 that shows I was paid around $46,000 plus another $7500 non employee contribution. Problem is I only show $33500 in deposits to my bank. I'm going to let my tax person figure it out but wonder if anyone actually checks against their bank deposits, and am I missing something. That's a big discrepancy from 53000 to 33500 rounded off numbers of course. I'm only paying taxes on what I received not on what uber received, and don't forget to deduct tolls that were paid along with your income.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Did you get this worked out?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Merc49 said:


> I've got a problem, uber sent a 1099 that shows I was paid around $46,000 plus another $7500 non employee contribution. Problem is I only show $33500 in deposits to my bank. I'm going to let my tax person figure it out but wonder if anyone actually checks against their bank deposits, and am I missing something. That's a big discrepancy from 53000 to 33500 rounded off numbers of course. I'm only paying taxes on what I received not on what uber received, and don't forget to deduct tolls that were paid along with your income.


That looks like 53k gross w 35% deductions for ubers fees. The accountant will figure it out.
The city made 11k in taxes on my work last year!


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

I got it sorted out thanks. The tax person figured it out. Thanks


----------

